# personal lyrics



## damianvila

Hello to everybody.
Some time ago I wrote a lyric for a song that I wanted translated to japanese. Unluckily my level of japanese is still very basic. I did a previous translation using Google, but if you are kind enough to help me translate it I will really appreciate it.
Regards.

Plastilina/Plasticine/パテ

De plastilina soy,
I am like plasticine
パテのようである

moldeado para vos
I'm molded at your will
あなたのために形成される

en esa forma estoy
that is the shape I am
その形にある

sintiendo lo que sos
feeling you with my heart
あなたがであるもの感じる

Y me duele ser asi,
And it hurts to be this way
そしてそれはこうすればであるために傷つく

y te amo asi...
and I love you this way...
そして私はあなたをこうすれば愛する

Muñeco de papel
I am a paper doll
ペーパー人形である

mojado y al revés
I am all wet and torn
内部ぬらせば

vos me podés leer
a paper you can read
あなたは私を読むことができる

entre mis lineas ves
between my lines you see
あなたは私のラインの間で見る

Y me duele ser asi,
And it hurts to be this way
そしてそれはこうすればであるために傷つく

y te amo asi...
and I love you this way...
そして私はあなたをこうすれば愛する


----------



## frequency

Hi, damianvila

I'm molded at your will
あなたのために形成される
>あなたの意志で形成される

that is the shape I am
その形にある
>それは私の形である

feeling you with my heart
あなたがであるもの感じる
>私の心であなたを感じる

and I love you this way...
そして私はあなたをこうすれば愛する
>そして私はあなたをこのように愛する

I am a paper doll
ペーパー人形である (ペーパー, paper : 紙）

I am all wet and torn
内部ぬらせば
>私はずぶぬれです

a paper you can read
あなたは私を読むことができる
>あなたが読むことのできる紙

and I love you this way...
そして私はあなたをこうすれば愛する
>そして私はあなたをこのように愛する

Other translations are OK.
But I couldn't understand this:
_Y me duele ser asi,
And it hurts to be this way_

The problem is, I can't understand French.
I'd like to hope someone understand French and Japanese would give you advice soon


----------



## damianvila

Thank you frequency! Domo arigatoo!!!!!!!!!!
The other language is not french, is spanish (スペイン語). 
If it is of any help, the phrase means something like this:
It hurts me (it really makes me feel bad) to be the way I am (so vulnerable). That's the main idea.
Arigatoo again. I hope you liked the lyric...

I'll try to get the romaji now...


----------



## frequency

dou itashi mashite!

It hurts me (it really makes me feel bad) to be the way I am (so vulnerable). 
私は脆い（もろい）から、傷ついてしまう

Yes these lyrics seem passionate love song.
Japanese guys would be knocked out because they are very shy 

That's why I found this word reference forum is that I used online dictionary of Spanish-English for "Cante jondo", my Spanish friend wrote.
I wanted to learn Spanish, but my level is terribly the worst because I couldn't distinguish Spanish from French 

Good luck on your romanizing. Feel free ask me.


----------



## Lin

Hi I am Japanese and know some spanish too.
What a nice and romantic song!

Good translation Frequency さん！

Well I just want to make some complementary suggestions.

I think it is bettter to translate plastilina as 紙粘土。
People would understand this better.

How about this translation?
I have dropped some words and arranged a little bit.
It is not super direct translation but I think this is more natural.
I suggest you to arrange the subject and the object depending on the sex. If the "I" is male then 僕, if "I" is the female then 私. If "you" is male then あなた, and if "you" is female, 君.
I have changed some order a little bit too to be natural.

I made female version.


Plastilina/Plasticine/
紙粘土

De plastilina soy,
I am like plasticine
私は紙粘土の様

moldeado para vos
I'm molded at your will
あなたの気持ちに型どられ

en esa forma estoy
that is the shape I am
その形になった（わ）

sintiendo lo que sos
feeling you with my heart
あなたを心に感じながら

Y me duele ser asi,
And it hurts to be this way
こんなの辛い

y te amo asi...
and I love you this way...
でも私はあなたをこんな風に愛してる

Muñeco de papel
I am a paper doll
私は紙人形（ペーパードールwould sound cool）

mojado y al revés
I am all wet and torn
私はびしょ濡れ

vos me podés leer
a paper you can read
あなたが　私の心を　

entre mis lineas ves
between my lines you see
（行間に）読みとめる紙

Y me duele ser asi,
And it hurts to be this way
こんなのは辛いけど

y te amo asi...
and I love you this way...
でもこんな風にあなたを愛してる…

I hope this will be some help for you.

Good luck!

Lin


----------



## damianvila

Hola Lin!
ARIGATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gracias!!!!!!!!!!

Ureshiiiiiii!.
You and frequency have been so nice and terrible useful to me!
If I can be of any help (with spanish or something else) let me know (both of you).
I'll try to write the romaji and try to get the metric of the lyrics to the music, to see if I can make a japanese version at last!
If I ever become famous with this song I'll make sure both of you get the appropiate credit! 
Regards (ja mata).


----------



## damianvila

Let's see if I did it right...

紙粘土 (kaminendo)

Sung by me:

僕は紙粘土の様 (boku wa kaminendo no you)
君の気持ちに型どられ (kimi no kimochi chini kata dorare)
その形になった（わ） (sono katachi ninatta -wa-)
君を心に感じながら (kimi wo kokoro ni kanji nagara)

こんなの辛い (konnano tsurai)
でもこんな風に君を愛してる… (demo konna fuu ni kimi o ai shiteru...)

僕はペーパードール (boku wa peepaa dooru)
僕はびしょ濡れ (boku wa bishonure)
君が　僕の心を　(kimi ga boku no kokoro wo)
（行間に）読みとめる紙 (-gyoukan ni- yomi tonuru kami)

こんなの辛い (konnano tsurai)
でもこんな風に君を愛してる… (demo konna fuu ni kimi o ai shiteru...)

If sung by a girl:

私は紙粘土の様  (watashi wa kaminendo no you)
あなたの気持ちに型どられ (anata no kimochi chini kata dorare)
その形になった（わ） (sono katachi ninatta -wa-)
あなたを心に感じながら (anata wo kokoro ni kanji nagara)

こんなの辛い (konnano tsurai)
でもこんな風にあなたを愛してる… (demo konna fuu ni kimi o ai shiteru...)

私は紙人形 (watashi wa kami ningyou)
私はびしょ濡れ (watashi wa bishonure)
あなたが　私の心を　(anata ga watashi no kokoro wo)
（行間に）読みとめる紙 (-gyoukan ni- yomi tonuru kami)

こんなの辛い (konnano tsurai)
でもこんな風にあなたを愛してる… (demo konna fuu ni kimi o ai shiteru...)

How is it?
Did I get it right? 
Arigatoo!


----------



## damianvila

I was thinking about something...
紙粘土 is made of paper, right?
Though I like it more in that way (because of the "paper doll") and I haven't thought about the lyric in that way, "Plasticine" (the original name) is the name of the material used for "Wallace & Gromit".
Do you call it "kaminendo" too?
I guess the material is this:
http://www.cecweb.co.jp/modeling/model.html


----------



## frequency

damianvila said:
			
		

> 紙粘土 is made of paper, right?
> Do you call it "kaminendo" too?
> I guess the material is this:


 
Yes, that's right.
Your romaji Japanese is perfect!
But  (kimi no kimochi chini kata dorare)

damianvila, suimasen shitsumon ga arimasu.
ようこそ いらっしゃいました。  Youkoso ira tsu? shai mashita.

How should I spell this in romaji Japanese?


----------



## damianvila

Domo arigatoo! 
Yes, I realized it was "kimochi ni" later...
About "いらっしゃい", it is difficult, because 小さい "つ" means a stronger sound, but how do you write it for "っしゃ"?
I'd use "ssha", so it would be "irasshai" for me.
When I have doubts I use the IME imput method in Windows, it always helps.
As for words, this link is very useful:
http://spencer.blackmarket.net/dic_word_search.asp
Ja mata!


----------



## frequency

damianvila said:
			
		

> About "いらっしゃい", it is difficult, because 小さい "つ" means a stronger sound, but how do you write it for "っしゃ"?
> I'd use "ssha", so it would be "irasshai" for me.
> When I have doubts I use the IME imput method in Windows, it always helps.
> As for words, this link is very useful:


 
Yes, yes  ありがとう！助かりました。tasukari mashita.


----------

